# Any breeders selling?



## emma crooks (15 May 2013)

Hi all, just wondered if any 1 was selling any cherry shrimps??
must be uk seller 
Pm me prices including postage price please and thanks 

Emma x


----------



## Ady34 (15 May 2013)

emma crooks said:


> Hi all, just wondered if any 1 was selling any cherry shrimps??
> must be uk seller
> Pm me prices including postage price please and thanks
> 
> Emma x


Hi Emma and welcome to the forum.
Check out forum sponsors Freshwatershrimp and Sharnbrook shrimp, theyll always stock them 
Once you get to 25 posts youll have access to the sales/swap/wanted section when shrimps sometimes come up for sale, or you can put up a 'wanted' thread.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## emma crooks (15 May 2013)

Cheers Ady, 
Didn't see a sales/swap wanted page, guess I better get those posts going to view lol.
Many thanks
Emma


----------



## MirandaB (15 May 2013)

There's a guy in Norwich,selling some only 50p each on aquarists classified  I recently bought some blue pearls and some snowball shrimp from him and recommend his stock.


----------



## emma crooks (15 May 2013)

Oh many thanks found the add x


----------



## MirandaB (16 May 2013)

If he hasn't got any, I may have some ready in a couple of weeks


----------



## emma crooks (16 May 2013)

Oh


----------



## Shrimpy (16 May 2013)

Are you on facebook Emma? I often see a UK based private seller offering high quality cherry shrimp cheap.


----------



## emma crooks (16 May 2013)

I sure am


----------



## Shrimpy (17 May 2013)

have a look for Toxotes Hun


----------



## emma crooks (17 May 2013)

Would that be a person or a group? Only getting groups come up under that :-/


----------

